# Bimmerfest sign-in sheet at the Delivery Center in Munich



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

PittBMW said:


> Bernhard sent me this email today (4/14/05) so I guess it is there effective today.
> 
> Thanks for the attempt while you were there. Hope you had a great time.


I'll let you know - I'll be there in 2 hours :thumbup:

I can also photo it, if you like, if I find it.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

*Here It Is!!*

It's there and to proove it here's the pic. Sorry if it's not great. The book is kept in a drawer in the Bistro.

Bernhard, I asked for you but never got around to meeting with you, for which I apologise (I had a friend with me also and we just wnated to get on the road!!!)

Glad to be first poster in the book, and I hope it's the first of many.

K.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

*By the way...*

Fantastic weather in Munich today, 70 degrees and sunny. Had a tour of the plant in Munich and did some getting used to the car driving, topless of course. Garmisch tomorrow, but the weather forecast is not great for the weekend.


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

Uncle Fester said:


> It's there and to proove it here's the pic. Sorry if it's not great. The book is kept in a drawer in the Bistro.
> 
> Bernhard, I asked for you but never got around to meeting with you, for which I apologise (I had a friend with me also and we just wnated to get on the road!!!)
> 
> ...


Uncle Fester: Congratulations on your new baby and thanks for confirming the availability of the book.

Bee: Dude, the sticky is a great tool to increase the visiblity. Guess you will also be on the book pretty soon.

And ofcourse, special thanks to Mr Bernhard. He has gone far above and beyond. I have heard so much praise for him from all festers who he delivered their cars to.


----------



## jmacsf (Apr 18, 2005)

*Heading there on Friday*

Hi all, I just stumbled upon this board - been reading/writing over at the Roadfly X3 board for a while. Really great info here - thanks for sharing. I'll look for your book on Friday 

I'm also doing the Munich factory tour Friday at 1:15, then heading out in my new X3 towards Heidelberg for the night. I'm going to end up dropping the car in Antwerp next week - has anyone dropped their's off there and if so, anything that I should know?

Thanks, very VERY excited to get there!

- Jeff


----------



## jmacsf (Apr 18, 2005)

*Signed the sheet*

The book is there - you have to ask for it and it's in the drawer to the left of the cash register. I had a great time sitting at the bar talking to the people that work there. Took about 30 mins for them to prep my X3 once I arrived and then they helped me get the Euro Nav DVD set up and went through the features of the car. It was a great experience!


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

jmacsf said:


> The book is there - you have to ask for it and it's in the drawer to the left of the cash register. I had a great time sitting at the bar talking to the people that work there. Took about 30 mins for them to prep my X3 once I arrived and then they helped me get the Euro Nav DVD set up and went through the features of the car. It was a great experience!


Thanks for the update. It is nice to see that it is kept safely. We should be able to have this filled up with the upcoming summer pickups. :thumbup:


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

*Sign-in Sheet*

On April 25, I picked up my 330Ci in Sonora metallic with navigation system, and asked for the book. I enjoyed signing it to be part of the Bimmerfest group. Thanks for having it there for us. ED is a great experience with driving to France and England with a return back to Germany with 5 laps on the Nurburgring. 2930 miles of great driving fun.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

jmacsf said:


> The book is there - you have to ask for it and it's in the drawer to the left of the cash register. I had a great time sitting at the bar talking to the people that work there. Took about 30 mins for them to prep my X3 once I arrived and then they helped me get the Euro Nav DVD set up and went through the features of the car. It was a great experience!


where did you get your Euro Nav DVD? is there much to setup? its not simple "insert disk and use"?


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

yan_745Li said:


> where did you get your Euro Nav DVD? is there much to setup? its not simple "insert disk and use"?


He means to program in a destination, check out some features, etc...


----------



## G Alt (May 18, 2005)

*Nav System*

I purchased the Nav System DVD for Europe from the supplier BMW recommends for $165 before I went to Munich. It was mailed to my house and I carried it with me. When I got to the Delivery Center in Munich, I gave it to the rep, who showed me how to use it. It is really simple and easy, and it saved me lots of times when I was lost or needed a hotel. I drove 2930 miles through Germany, France, and England over 3 weeks utilizing the system every day. Would you believe that quite a bit of the Nurburgring is on it as well! I enjoyed my 5 laps. The nav system and All Europe DVD is well worth the money.


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

*Back on track*

On May 19th I began asking for the book. Before I could finish, I was told, "Ja, Bimmerfest." I signed it and began six days in Germany/Austria.


----------



## CesarU (Apr 9, 2005)

AZBob, I was looking for you on the 19th, but I didn't get there until pretty late. Noticed you had signed the Bimmerfest book, though. Spent an awesome 6 days in southern Germany.


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

CesarU said:


> AZBob, I was looking for you on the 19th, but I didn't get there until pretty late. Noticed you had signed the Bimmerfest book, though. Spent an awesome 6 days in southern Germany.


Yeah, I kinda thought I'd see you there too. I probably covered some of the same ground you did. Left the dealer after watching this 90+ year old guy and his wife/mother (she looked like she was 110) take delivery on a beautiful 645 convertible. We actually followed him to the A8 where he promptly jumped up to about 30 mph in the right lane. He's probably just getting out of Munich now! Such a waste of an awesome machine but the fact that the old geeser was doing it says alot.

Anyway, went to Dachau, Salzburg, Bertchesgarden, Garmish, castles (Linderhof and Neuschwanstein), up to Ulm, over to Baden-Baden; then up to Heidelburg and back to Munich. 948 miles total.

Hey did you have any CDs? About 2 dozen times my CD would cut over to FM. I've been told on a couple of forums that this was probably a traffic report function that exists in Europe. Just wondered if I was the only bonehead not to figure this out. I suppose if I spoke German I'd have caught on.


----------



## eltroco (Apr 28, 2005)

*Thanks e36M3r for your DVD*

Just came back from wonderful Europe, I drove :drive: from Munich to Pilsen, Prague, Lidice, Terezin, Berlin, Posdam and Hamburg. The trip was great. And the DVD I got from "e36M3r" was the perfect companion :thumbup: for a trip in a country (Czech Republic) in which most of the people does not speack  english, spanish or german. I have been in Europe several times and I am very happy to have the oportunity to visit Prague IMO one of the most beatiful cities on earth. Again without this DVD the driving in Czech Rep. will be close to imposible signage on the street is very poor, if you plan to do ED I really recomend going to Prague is not as crowded as the rest of Europe and still our money can take you long way.

Gene, :bow: Thanks a lot

eltroco


----------



## jmacsf (Apr 18, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> where did you get your Euro Nav DVD? is there much to setup? its not simple "insert disk and use"?


 Sorry yan 745Li. I've been travelling for a few weeks not checking in as much as I should. My dealer (Danny at BMW of SF) actually loaned me the DVD free of charge for my trip so cost was $0 

I've never actually had a nav system so was curious about how it worked, the setup was pretty much pop the DVD in and it works. Takes a few hours before all of the minute map details are loaded they said but I never noticed anything missing. I found the system very easy to use and it got me around in Germany, Luxemburg and Belgium with only one minor issue when the nav "lady" decided to reroute me while I was exploring some back roads in Belgium only to tell me to u-turn after I did as she asked. No big deal, she's very polite 

After dropping my X3 in Antwerp on April 26, my car arrived in Port Huemene on Sat and is due at the dealer tomorrow so right in the 5-6 week ballpark they predicted!!!

- Jeff


----------



## jmacsf (Apr 18, 2005)

AZBob said:


> Yeah, I kinda thought I'd see you there too. I probably covered some of the same ground you did. Left the dealer after watching this 90+ year old guy and his wife/mother (she looked like she was 110) take delivery on a beautiful 645 convertible. We actually followed him to the A8 where he promptly jumped up to about 30 mph in the right lane. He's probably just getting out of Munich now! Such a waste of an awesome machine but the fact that the old geeser was doing it says alot.
> 
> Anyway, went to Dachau, Salzburg, Bertchesgarden, Garmish, castles (Linderhof and Neuschwanstein), up to Ulm, over to Baden-Baden; then up to Heidelburg and back to Munich. 948 miles total.
> 
> Hey did you have any CDs? About 2 dozen times my CD would cut over to FM. I've been told on a couple of forums that this was probably a traffic report function that exists in Europe. Just wondered if I was the only bonehead not to figure this out. I suppose if I spoke German I'd have caught on.


 I listened to CDs the whole time and never had that happen, didn't change any setup on the radio - just the settings it came with. I have standard radio with Nav on '05 X3 3.0i.

The one thing I miss is the dedicated weather channel my '89 325iX has on it's BMW radio...

- Jeff


----------



## CesarU (Apr 9, 2005)

AZBob said:


> Yeah, I kinda thought I'd see you there too. I probably covered some of the same ground you did. Left the dealer after watching this 90+ year old guy and his wife/mother (she looked like she was 110) take delivery on a beautiful 645 convertible. We actually followed him to the A8 where he promptly jumped up to about 30 mph in the right lane. He's probably just getting out of Munich now! Such a waste of an awesome machine but the fact that the old geeser was doing it says alot.
> 
> Anyway, went to Dachau, Salzburg, Bertchesgarden, Garmish, castles (Linderhof and Neuschwanstein), up to Ulm, over to Baden-Baden; then up to Heidelburg and back to Munich. 948 miles total.
> 
> Hey did you have any CDs? About 2 dozen times my CD would cut over to FM. I've been told on a couple of forums that this was probably a traffic report function that exists in Europe. Just wondered if I was the only bonehead not to figure this out. I suppose if I spoke German I'd have caught on.


Wow, a 645 seems like a big waste on that guy!

I spent a little more time in Munich (first time). Drove to Garmisch and then spent some time just driving on some of the back roads around there. On a separate day drove to Fussen and checked out Hohenschwangau and Neuschwanstein. Got the car up to 125mph on the autobahn - it was awesome! Also did the BMW factory tour in Munich, which was pretty amazing.

I actually didn't have any CDs, but had exactly the same issue with my ipod. I would be listening to it in AUX mode, then the stereo would just switch to FM. I thought that I had some sort of short or something, but reading the other posts about traffic reports, I'm guessing that was the issue - you're not the only bonehead not to figure it out!


----------



## AZBob (Apr 2, 2005)

CesarU said:


> Wow, a 645 seems like a big waste on that guy!
> 
> I actually didn't have any CDs, but had exactly the same issue with my ipod. I would be listening to it in AUX mode, then the stereo would just switch to FM. I thought that I had some sort of short or something, but reading the other posts about traffic reports, I'm guessing that was the issue - you're not the only bonehead not to figure it out!


CesarU -

Well, hopefully that was the problem. I have the Logic7. How about you?

BTW - Got a letter from BMW today. My car is on the Sirius Leader due in Calif on 6/26. I suspect that since you're on the East coast, you'll be seeing yours in a couple of weeks.


----------



## CesarU (Apr 9, 2005)

AZBob said:


> CesarU -
> 
> Well, hopefully that was the problem. I have the Logic7. How about you?
> 
> BTW - Got a letter from BMW today. My car is on the Sirius Leader due in Calif on 6/26. I suspect that since you're on the East coast, you'll be seeing yours in a couple of weeks.


Yep, I also have the Logic7 - I'm keeping my fingers crossed

Nice. No letter from BMW, but using some links from Bimmerfest, I was able to figure out that my car is on the Tagus, which is due in New York on 6/12. BUT I'm actually moving down to North Carolina and having the car shipped directly there - I'm hoping the car will be down there waiting for me when I get there at the beginning of next month (though I'm not happy about having to wait longer to get it). My dealer told me that it should take about 10-14 days from port arrival to redelivery...


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

I autographed it too.


----------



## ch650 (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got back from Munich and I signed the book. Looked like the start date was April 15, 2005 and its almost full. Beirnhard helped me find it but was wondering what to do whrn it got full. He also helped me with the delivery. Great guy, very enthusiastic! 

Lucked out with the weather on six of the seven days and the only problem I had was driving up the Harms ramp which isn't covered for the first 15-20'. After letting a few cars and trucks go by and taking a few runs at it, I finally made it.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## ubp (May 19, 2005)

*Sign-in again*

I hope that the book is still there  Hopefully I will be there on May 8th to sign it again :thumbup:


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

i was so excited that we forgot to sign book; next time we will remember


----------



## jaflaim (Jun 27, 2005)

It is still there, I signed it on April 18th.


----------



## ubp (May 19, 2005)

*Let's see if it's there on May 8th *

:bigpimp:


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

The book has been signed twice (by me, icemanjs4, and afshawnt) as of May 17, 2006. :thumbup: 

Good thing, we almost forgot to sign it - had to run back upstairs after we picked up the car.


----------



## ubp (May 19, 2005)

Good color choice  AW+Terra


----------



## Schulman (May 13, 2003)

Signed on May 18th by myself and DaveWolpert (along for the trip)


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Signed on July 14


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I also signed it on 5/20/06


----------



## smytheee (Jun 13, 2006)

Signed on 8/21/06!


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Signed it on 9/18/2006. It's hidden in a drawer in the Cafe.


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

Signed it on 30 Oct. Just had to ask the Bistro attendant for it.:thumbup:


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Signed on Oct 19th......


----------



## brianlbailey (Aug 15, 2006)

Signed right below wdlfbio on 10/30.


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

signed-in on 11/03 ~ 9:30 AM MUC time!!!!!


----------



## DC_335i_Sedan-t (Jul 29, 2006)

A little late in posting...but signed it on 9/29/06


----------



## Dominican330 (May 22, 2006)

Signed it on 11/10/06.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Signed on Friday 11/17/06 :thumbup:


----------



## shocker1976 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Signed on 11/24/06*

Signed on 11/24/06


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Signed on 07/19/2006*

Sorry I forgot about this thread

Here is my signing...


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife and I signed on November 3, 2006!


----------



## seccsc (Mar 15, 2006)

mccoymg said:


> My wife and I signed on November 3, 2006!


My wife and I did also and we were the first for the day. What time did you get there mccoymg?


----------



## zengravy (Sep 12, 2006)

We were there at 9:30. Ironically, we also dropped off on the 16th, albeit in Munich. You wouldn't happen to be on the Maersk Wave, would you?


----------



## seccsc (Mar 15, 2006)

mccoymg said:


> We were there at 9:30. Ironically, we also dropped off on the 16th, albeit in Munich. You wouldn't happen to be on the Maersk Wave, would you?


Nope, look under your latest thread.


----------



## mh5 (Aug 11, 2006)

Signed on 11/13/06 around 12-noon.


----------



## ryanzak (Jun 28, 2006)

*Bimmerfest Sign-in (Oct 2006)*

Sebastian (our ED specialist) gave us the largest smile when we asked for the Bimmerfest book! :rofl:

1) Our entry
2) Us and the book
3) Ryan getting ready to take off
4) Scott and our luggage after sadly dropping the car off in Frankfurt with 630 miles on the car, 7 days, and a lifetime of memories....


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Signed on 1/12 2007 :thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

If someone has Bernhard'e email address, please PM it to me!


----------



## tedmalone (Feb 1, 2007)

*Forgot to sign the book!*

I can't believe it, but I forgot to sign the book when I was there. The food was great and the four of us had a full bottle of Italian Prosecco (sparkling wine) while the car was brought into the receiving area. It was kind of weird finding the facility, but the pickup went smoothly and my loaner DVD nav worked perfectly. I'll do ED again in a heart beat! My 2006 650 had 0.6 miles on it. We put 1726 miles on it while wine-tasting through Germany, Austria, Italy, Monaco and France. Drop-off was in Nice, France. Re-delivery in CA took almost 8 weeks though!

Click the car image for a full slide-show of the delivery. I'll be blogging more about my trip here: My Blogsite


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Signed Feb 19.


----------



## uman (Oct 21, 2006)

Signed Feb 16th..


----------



## martinhd (Oct 17, 2006)

signed 3/12


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Signed 3/19


----------



## wardlowk (Oct 13, 2006)

Signed 3/26. They keep it in a drawer behind the counter and you have to ask for the Bimmerfest sign in book.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Signed 3/30, very poorly. Motor skills were shot from no sleep, jet-lag.


----------



## mdm_boulder (Feb 4, 2007)

*Signed 5/8/2007*

Signed 5/8!

:bigpimp:

mdm_boulder


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

mdm_boulder said:


> Signed 5/8!
> 
> :bigpimp:
> 
> mdm_boulder


Also signed 5/8!


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*Signed it today 5/23/07*

Ask for the book behind the cafe counter. The book is almost full, so need a new one soon. Signed 5/23/07 Neely and Mary Kountze


----------



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

*5/23/07 Book signed*

Forgot the picture.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

A little late in posting but signed May 4th, 2007.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

Signed on May 22...hope someone doesn't forget to pack the book during the move to the new ED center.


----------



## ttsd2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

Signed June 1.


----------



## res0nat0r (Jun 1, 2006)

i will be picking up my 335i on friday july 6th


----------



## cheaptrick (Jan 16, 2007)

Signed Friday July 13th. Cheap


----------



## bgonline (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi all - I am scheduled to pick up my 535 xiT on the last day at the old center. I'd be happy to pick up the book and bring it back the the US if that is desired. 

Other than the Bimmer ED Wiki, is there another post of other useful info I could find on this forum for the whole process? I'm still a little in the dark beyond now that I have my pick-up date. I'll keep sifting through these posts otherwise.

I'm looking for info on these 'vouchers' - hotel info that BMW can set up for you (I'm catching the tail end of Octoberfest, hotels are scarce and pricey). Does Rolf just pick you up?? Other than the Bimmerfest sign-in book, is there anything else I should know about special things that Bimmerfest folks have set up? Any links you have saves, I'd love to get.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

I just picked up my 525xi on 8/24 (trip report coming soon) and had to write my note on the inside of the back jacket cover (i.e. the book is totally full).


----------



## mtb (Feb 20, 2007)

bgonline - First off - welcome to the club and congrats on your car!

There is a wealth of info here on bimmerfest. Folks have done a fantastic job at capturing some important and repeated topics as "Sticky" threads. I do understand the sense of almost too much info...

I did my ED on 8/14, and I'll be glad to give you my .02, if needed (to a fellow Marylander!). A few things -

1) I don't know about "vouchers", as I just used Marriott points for my stay in Munich. I don't think that there are "vouchers", per se, but BMW did send me some info on a "recommended" hotel, the Kings (I think). If rooms are tough to get, that may be a good option.

2) Rolf does not "just pick you up". He is a wonderful, helpful, knowledgeable and pleasant man who does this (transportation in support of ED, and specifically bimmerfest members) as a part time job (although his schedule seems pretty busy!!). You'll have to contact him directly yourself and ask him if he is available to help you. Its helpful if you have your travel and pickup plans nailed down first, as the timing of flight arrivals/departures matters in his schedule. I think you can ask him to help you with your local transportation needs in airport pickup (transport to hotel or delivery center), transport from hotel to delivery center (if neeeded) and/or transport back to Munich airport (if appropriate). I think he is on holiday now (in Cuba) and will be for the next several weeks (check the last post on the Rolf sticky thread.

Other links I used (or is that obsessed over?) - the BMW Owner's Circle (off the www.bmwusa.com site). Also lately I'm using http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do to track the progress of the delivery process. You should note that these links provide status that is not really accurate, as they can be a bit behind (especially the Owners Circle site). But having info still makes me feel better!

Of course, come to the bimmerfest site everyday (or multiple times a day) and check the 5 series and European Delivery forums.

Good luck and congrats again. You can PM if you'd like any more perspective from our experience.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

My own (Skiddy), "CVB, and "Turbonium"s entries on the last page of the book


----------



## Zoltan (May 9, 2007)

Hi Guys, The book is full. I was the last page to sign in. Is there a way we can get one of the next people going for pick to take a new book with them?


----------



## filstan (Aug 6, 2007)

I picked up my 2008 535 xi touring wagon Aug 14. Great experience. Everyone at the center was friendly and helpful. I put my signature in the book even though it was pretty much filled. Out and on the road within 1 hour. Nice to have a bite to eat and coffee gratis before the car was delivered. I was first in line having arrived at 7:25 and first out. I will try and have some photos and a trip review later. This was a dream come true for me to drive such a fine car on some of the best roads in the world.


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

I am leaving on 08 September - I'd be happy to bring it over if that is not too late.


----------



## flyga3 (May 8, 2007)

I'm leaving this Saturday 9/1. I can buy a notebook --then someone send me the official graphic I can print and attach to the front cover. :bigpimp:


----------



## DCJAX (May 21, 2007)

signed August 6th, was too tired/hungover to write anything cool... :angel:


----------



## joev62 (Aug 15, 2007)

DId the new book ever make it?


----------



## WilliamCook (Sep 20, 2007)

This book sounds great! I'm picking up an '08 550i w/sport package and aerodynamic kit in March. This will be my 4th Euro Delivery.  If we get a new book, it would be great to keep the first book there in the delivery center for everyone to enjoy while they wait. Sometimes that wait can be loooong, especially on Mondays and Fridays!


----------



## duffy1818 (Jul 2, 2007)

I will look for the book next week and confirm its still there when I return in October!


----------



## mjowens (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello to All! A friend and I just returned from our ED of 550i's, and we had to ask for the book at the cafe counter. The big problem is that the book we were given was FULL, with posts starting in 2006. It looked different than the post above, so I do not know what's going on. But it provided great entertainment to read the posts while we were waiting our turn. Thanks for making this available.


----------

